# St Augustine Grass - fungus?



## OldsmarRob (Apr 28, 2020)

My yard has been struggling over last 45 days. I believe its fungus that is doing the damage. I put down BioAdvanced Granules Fungicide 10 lb on 7/24 per instructions, and reapplied today. It doesn't seem to be helping.

How long does it take to cure fungus? How many times do you think I'll have to apply the fungicide?

Based on the pictures, can anyone help confirm that it is indeed fungus, and if so, what type?

I have some dove weed I want to nuke with celsius, but I'm afraid to do it while my plugs are in such bad shape.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

GlS for sure, but I believe there's something else going on as well. Hopefully someone else will chime in to help. Fungicide are a part of st Augustine get use to that


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thiophanate-methyl took care of my GLS. Took two apps.


----------



## OldsmarRob (Apr 28, 2020)

thank you for such a fast reply. Anyone have experience with Propiconazole on GLS? I'll look for the one you suggested.

What else might be going on?


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

PPZ 41.8 helps, but it normally takes more than 1 application. Pillar G is another good fungicide.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I stopped using propiconazle because it has growth regulation effects in the product. 3336 or Axozystrobin are great products for GLS


----------



## OldsmarRob (Apr 28, 2020)

would GLS slow down the growth of my grass? some parts of the lawn dont even need cut, while others grow 3x as fast. All in the same area so rain and sun should be the same.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes, I would say so. Less leaf tissue, less photosynthesis. You may consider raising the HOC to aid the recovery process.


----------



## OldsmarRob (Apr 28, 2020)

my amateur guess is that I'm also suffering from TARR in some spots, can anyone confirm? It sounds like Scotts Disease is best for that(azoxy) any recommendations? thank you


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

OldsmarRob said:


> would GLS slow down the growth of my grass? some parts of the lawn dont even need cut, while others grow 3x as fast. All in the same area so rain and sun should be the same.


Yes it will


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

OldsmarRob said:


> my amateur guess is that I'm also suffering from TARR in some spots, can anyone confirm? It sounds like Scotts Disease is best for that(azoxy) any recommendations? thank you


Show us your roots; I'm not seeing TARR in the photos above.

For Reference, see:
UGA TARR Identification and Control
UFL IFIS TARR Publication


----------



## OldsmarRob (Apr 28, 2020)

When I pull on the damaged grass blades they come out immediately, almost fall off. Do you need a better picture of the actual roots?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I really wonder what kind of diease you have... Definitely look like some kind of root rot though. I've had enough problems, although better than the last, this year that I'm waiting for the season to be over.

Hopefully someone chimes in


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Pull up a stolon. Have you checked for chinch bugs? I read that leaves do not detach easily given TARR. Leaves detaching easily could indicate large patch or chinch bugs.


----------



## OldsmarRob (Apr 28, 2020)

any idea what this might be? appears to be orange spores.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

that same condition happened to my st aug in my front lawn. Pull on the blades and they just broke off with a black tip on bottom. Its a bad fungus. Might be bugs too which I had. I don't know a good answer, I lost so much of my front lawn i ripped it all up and started over with empire zoysia.

Best advice i'll say is fungicide at the curative rate, stop watering for a while, and treat for chinch bugs. I hope yours recovers, you are getting on it fairly early imo. Mine was too far gone by the time i got around to doing something about it but I got impatient with regrowing.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Same as https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=317641 ?


----------



## OldsmarRob (Apr 28, 2020)

thank you. Ive had the sprinklers off for two weeks, its raining everyday. In retrospect I probably could've cut the sprinklers off earlier. This is my first year paying attention and working on my yard so I'm learning as I go.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

------------------------------------------------------------
TARR - Active March to December - Clearys 3336F worked great for me
------------------------------------------------------------
Grass Blade - has brown spots
Stolon (aka stem) - has brown and black spots
Roots (tacks stem to soil) - looks singed as though burnt with a lighter/match

---------------------------------------------------------------
Brown Patch - Active December to June - Azoxystrobin is excellent for this
---------------------------------------------------------------
Grass Blade - has brown spots
Stolon (aka stem) - has brown spots
Roots (tacks stem to soil) - looks good

----------------------------------------------------------
Dollar Spot/Gray Leaf - Active March to November - Eagle 20 is best
----------------------------------------------------------
Grass Blade - has acid burn looking spots
Stolon (aka stem) - looks good
Roots (tacks stem to soil) - looks good
Note: Gray leaf is actually April to October

----------------------------------------------------------
Notes
----------------------------------------------------------
It is possible that resistance could have built up. But if you
or a previous company have not used any of these products
then you should be fine. Always best to use more that one 
product. Basically Azoxystrobin + (either Clearys or Eagle20)
Technically you could mix Clearys and Eagle 20 together because 
they are from different groups, group 1 and group 3 respectively, but i've 
not done it yet to speak on that. Azoxy is what gives the 30 day
residual though. Clearys however is 30 days for some funguses
but only 14 days for others. Same with Eagle 20 (i think). Hope
this helps. Also may be beneficial to throw down and insecticide
as well just in case. St. Aug can do great on its own once all its
obstacles are removed. Which it does have a lot of obstacles, lol.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

St Augustine definitely has lots of problems. I've Ben under a curative fungicide all season and I'm still getting GLS.


Plus now I have brown areas that I think is from heat but I could be wrong. I'm under a curative insecticide bifen as well.



It looks better than this now and all I've been doing is watering. I feel your pain but hope on both programs and run a soil test as well. Let's hope for the best!!


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Yeah I'd put down the Scott's disease ex and another class fungicide (like fertilome f-stop). Together or alternating. May need some help... Seems like it's raining every day in FL now for weeks.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> I stopped using propiconazle because it has growth regulation effects in the product. 3336 or Axozystrobin are great products for GLS


is that all your rotate with now on you SA? Clearys and Azoxy??

I'm guessing the growth regulation wouldn't be an issue if you had a lush lawn but I don't have that luxury :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped using propiconazle because it has growth regulation effects in the product. 3336 or Axozystrobin are great products for GLS
> ...


Lol, I agree. No I've tried just about everything to combat GLS. Armada, luna sensation, luna experience you name it I have it. This year I'm running with no fertilizer to see if that will help me any.


----------

